# Suspension Upgrades



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

So we've owned our 301BQ for 4 years now, and have only upgraded the suspension with the Mor/Ryde CRE3000 spring equalizers. We've been fortunate not have any issues with our Outback and would like to keep that going. So I figure that beefing up the suspension will help. I've hit up the early cyber Monday sales and ordered the Mor/Ryde wet bolt and shackle strap kit, and the Joyrider shock kit. Curious if anyone here has the Joyrider shocks on their trailers and if you like them. I probably won't get them installed until the spring.

Todd


----------



## Pugfug (Nov 28, 2017)

Be sure to post some pics so we can see what it looks like when you get it done!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The 4400 lb axles on our 2012 277RL we loosing their camber as evidenced by uneven wear on the inside edge of the tires. I finished off the job with an "operator error" when I cut a turn into a driveway too close, and put the right side wheels in the ditch, and bent the journals. Went with 6000 lb axles with 12" brakes, 5 leaf 2900 lb springs (3000 lb would have meant going to wider hangers) and EZ Flex equalizers with wet bolts, etc. New Goodyear Guardians, and we should be ready to head to Texas in January.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Bill & Kate said:


>


Nice looking job Bill! The only other comment I'd share on the install would be to double nut the shackles bolts.

Have a great time in Texas. Gotta be better than NJ in January!

Leigh


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

They are self-locking nuts and went on tight - I plan to double nut them after I re-torque them after 50 miles or so to make sure they don't loosen up ....


----------



## IBDAGRIZ (Jul 17, 2017)

Bill & Kate said:


> They are self-locking nuts and went on tight - I plan to double nut them after I re-torque them after 50 miles or so to make sure they don't loosen up ....


 I bought the same type of locking style nuts when I went to 5 leaf springs and the Dexter kit and Wet bolts on my 298RE. It's a long time running them down by hand, but nice knowing they aren't coming loose anytime soon.

Griz


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Just a quick update, last week I had the Mor/ryde wet bolt and shackle straps installed. A big difference I noticed is that the popping and creaking that would come from the suspension when turning is gone. I would recommend to anyone who tows their campers good distances on trips to at least upgrade to the Morryde CRE3000 spring equalizers, and wet bolt/shackle kit, or Lippert equivalent. As for the Joyrider shock kit, I have not had it installed. I'll likely hold off on that because we're planning on selling our Outback in another ~4 years when we no longer have a need for a bunkhouse. I will hold on to the Joyriders and have them installed on our next camper.

Todd


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

I installed the Morryde Suspension last month. What a difference in towing! I couldn't believe the condition of the original bushings and shackles I removed. The bushings were plastic and cracked. A few of the shakles had worn so bad, the bolt holes were oblonged. We've owned my 250RS for 5 years and always had a sway problem. Well, the culprit was the inadequate suspension system installed by Keystone. I installed the new suspension with wet bolts. Money well spent.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

I installed the Morryde Suspension last month. What a difference in towing! I couldn't believe the condition of the original bushings and shackles I removed. The bushings were plastic and cracked. A few of the shakles had worn so bad, the bolt holes were oblonged. We've owned my 250RS for 5 years and always had a sway problem. Well, the culprit was the inadequate suspension system installed by Keystone. I installed the new suspension with wet bolts. Money well spent.

what exactly did you install .part# etc. re doing a 2004 25rss and just starting the process


----------



## ROUS (May 1, 2019)

A question for those who have done this. I plan a suspension upgrade for my upcoming 240urs purchase and would not attempt this myself. Who should I talk to about this? An RV service outfit? A spring shop? A trailer dealer?


----------

